# Goblin mini v3



## Soutie (11/9/16)

Are there any vendors that currently have the little goblin in stock or any idea when you going to get them?


----------



## daniel craig (11/9/16)

Vapers Corner has

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (11/9/16)

Hi

We have

www.vaperscorner.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Are there any vendors that currently have the little goblin in stock or any idea when you going to get them?



http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/goblin-mini-v3-910?category=78

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

